# Struts-Action in JSP abfragen?



## Rumborak (11. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Wie kann man eigentlich innerhalb einer JSP abfragen, mit welcher Action - z. B. *home.do* - die jeweilige Seite aufgerufen wurde?

Bei den Tag-Libraries bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden. Kann man da vielleicht mit einer Expression was basteln? - so in der Art:


```
<%=response.getAttribute(...) %>
```

Danke schonmal!


----------



## SlaterB (11. Mrz 2007)

die response hat auch Attribute?
ich würde ja eher den Request fragen,
zum einen hast du diverse Strings Richung angegebener URI

oder eben die Request-Attribute,
wenn vorher jemand
request.setAttribute("actionName",actionName);
aufgerufen hat, dann könntest du das nun in der JSP mit
request.getAttribute("actionName");
abfragen,
automatisch passiert dies aber nicht


----------



## Rumborak (12. Mrz 2007)

Na gut, dann muß ich mir wohl was basteln, um die benötigten Parameter in die Session zu importieren...

Danke nochmal!


----------

